# big walnut creek.



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

I live near big walnut Creek between main and livingston. I have fished this stretch plenty with minimal success. Although just north of main street I have seen big fish. I have only caught rock bass and smallies but was wondering if there are any other species inthere??? Maybe some tips of other spots along the walnut to try.

I am strictly a CPR practicing fisherman


----------



## Bon3s (Sep 4, 2012)

If you can get a little further south of Livingston you will start getting into gar and soft shell turtle.

Sent from my C6606 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## edlovereze (Mar 7, 2012)

I fish it all the time just north of main street. Probably half way to broad street. There are some nice smallies in there. I caught a 14" which was pretty nice out of there. I've caught sunfish, rock bass, smallies, large mouth, catfish, and even a gar. They're in there. Just gotta find em!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Any sportfish found in the Scioto can be found in Big Walnut up to Morse Rd.

spotted bass, saugeye, sauger, flatheads, white bass, gar, etc.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Good stuff guys thanks! Where do you think would be good for winter fishing, Up creek or down?


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

kayaker189 said:


> Good stuff guys thanks! Where do you think would be good for winter fishing, Up creek or down?


I know it's a bit of a trek, but if you can find a way to access the confluence of the Big Walnut and the Scioto i'd spend my time there. Those creek/river confluences can be dynamite early on in the spring.


----------



## drew83 (Feb 21, 2014)

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

I went to the big Walnut today and parked at helsel park. apparently this is a big queer hang out. found a little feeder stream thought maybe some smallies would go up it a little to get out of the heavy current. Didn't get a bite at all. I was sure they would be there I was wrong. So continues the skunk for almost three months. Something has got to give!


----------



## drew83 (Feb 21, 2014)

80% of the i catch my smallies in fast current ..... try A 2 inch white twister tail with white lead head worked for me in November  .....i hardley ever change my bait scheme on that creek ... 

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## drew83 (Feb 21, 2014)

November 2013 Big walnut creek "between main st and Livingston ave in whitehall 

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Thanks for the tip. With the water moving so fast would you think a good size weight jig would you recommend?


----------



## the-fisherman (Sep 20, 2013)

Where are there places to put in your yak upon the Big Walnut. I just moved to Gahanna and use to fish the Olentangy River a lot. Now the Olentangy River is a good half hour away.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

I got this one Thanksgiving morning 22° my last catch. Still keeping my head up


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

I always have my girlfriend drop me at the corner of Main and noe bixby and I drag it down and paddle up stream for a good ways . But try big walnut park near the Livingston noe bixby intersection. There is another about two miles further just a pull off. I would like to know a place to put off further north of main.


----------



## geoffoquinn (Oct 2, 2011)

kayaker189 said:


> Thanks for the tip. With the water moving so fast would you think a good size weight jig would you recommend?


Usually in normal flow 1/16 oz and move up.


----------



## freshwater_newb (May 16, 2013)

kayaker189 said:


> parked at helsel park. apparently this is a big queer hang out.


Not exactly sure what this statement has to do with fishing.


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

It doesn't dut I have noticed that a lot of dudes hang out in their cars acting suspicious. I had one guy I had to be rude to because h followed me all they way past where the trail ends.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

kayaker189 said:


> It doesn't dut I have noticed that a lot of dudes hang out in their cars acting suspicious. I had one guy I had to be rude to because h followed me all they way past where the trail ends.


It's a hangout for deviants. Def. not the best place to fish unless you like being harassed, watched, followed in the woods. CPD non-emergency line is 645-4545...


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

That's where you open carry, car to kayak, no issues 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## drew83 (Feb 21, 2014)

agree ^^

Sent from my VS930 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

Agreed I will no that next time


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

I won't fish certain local urban flows without my trusty xds .45. Won't get into the open carry legal or illegal debate, but if someone looks not right near me in those places my shirt might accidentally expose her.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

freshwater_newb said:


> Not exactly sure what this statement has to do with fishing.


Right over your head freshwater..........

Great info!!!


----------

